# pic of me when i first started



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

damn this kid is ugly...










damn this new guy is hot.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

must have been all that swimin in the pond


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ahaha.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

nah looks too much like chipper jones.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

oh HELL NO.. HEEEEEELLL NO.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

chipper jones isnt bad. nothing wrong with him.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

wtf dude.. judging by your Avatar and sig i think your homosexual..

is this correct? this would explain the odd replys.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> oh HELL NO.. HEEEEEELLL NO.


 Uhmm... Oh hell yes?!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you think hes good looking?

sick... allthough im a guy so i dont find any other male but my self attractive.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

L o L


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

my spikes Dawg.... i have 2.. shows my well cultured personality!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

:laugh: You do look like Chipper!

Braves rock


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

>


ohhhhh nice


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

spikes ?







Come on, even with the shaved head your not that bad ass... j/k

If I was a chick, I'd probably mack on you...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

"HeH" kinda forgot how about Bobby Hill lol


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LaZy said:


> "HeH" kinda forgot how about Bobby Hill lol


 do you mean this old guy???


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Peacock said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > "HeH" kinda forgot how about Bobby Hill lol
> ...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

naw, i still go with Kane.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hey Ms Natt.. you want to hook up some time soon? ill show you the ropes when it comes to DIY


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

when will people stop treating this site like a dating service, che, che, che, Karen, now you have a new PAPI CHULO


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

feeling left out Chels? your welcome aswell









i hold NOTHING back!!!

lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> hey Ms Natt.. you want to hook up some time soon? ill show you the ropes when it comes to DIY


 Nice signature


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Peacock said:


> wtf dude.. judging by your Avatar and sig i think your homosexual..
> 
> is this correct? this would explain the odd replys.


 oh no, little Neal thinks I am homosexual.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Show me a pic.. and prove my wrong


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Paul said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > wtf dude.. judging by your Avatar and sig i think your homosexual..
> ...


 lol, i dont know man. are you?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 sorry nope.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

When you were young, you could have passed for a young John Daly. lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Show me a pic.. and prove my wrong


 I dont have to prove myself to anyone. Take me for what you will.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hmmm, then whats up with that sig and avatar bro?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Show me a pic.. and prove my wrong
> ...


 damn, well it was worth a try.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I didnt know men could lose hair that rapidly.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

was the slim fast diet any good then?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

You do look like chipper. It's ok, I had someone tell me I looked like Clay Akin.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

congrats on puberty!!!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

How many pounds total, man?

What was your secret?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Peacock said:


> >
> 
> 
> ohhhhh nice


Krystal Steal. I have the full video to that. Its damn good. If anyone wants it, hit me up on AIM.
congrats on bulking up


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..p45..

peacock also looks like private pyle...ya know from full metal jacket...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

he did in the Before pic, no doubt. hahahaha. In the After pic though he joined the other 80% of the male population, distinguished as those who are fully capable of beating my skinny ass in


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Not jealous, it was joke that Karen so ignored lol. By the way you have never seen revenge of the nerds or heard of the 80's his sig rocks. Oh yeah I got a new phone it has a camera on it


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i agree this kid looks more chipper jones LMFAO


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i donnot look like CJ!!!!!

lol

Ill hit you up later about the clip P45


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

my avatar and sig represent the best of tv and movie realms. Beverly Hills 90210 with Jason Priestly and Revenge of the Nerds with tey Tri Lambs.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i dunno about the avatar beans, its pretty ambiguous


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

damn p45 you have been absent from some forums, are you still boycotting, or banned?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i was at 240 and am now 176 so do the math







64 lbs and going strong..

my words of wisdom if your interested... Obesity is NOT a diseas, its a choice.. anyone who disagrees is a failer and a poor loser. 90% of all the overweight people are just that.. overweight. they donnot have a medical condition keeping them or making them fat. In order to lose weight you have to get motivated and start.. starting is the hardest part. once in a routine its *EASY* to hit your goal.. most people can lose all they weight they need to in a few months with the right routine. If your to lazy (one of the reasons why your fat) to do all the research and make your own program, then i recomend getting a personal trainer at your Local gym.

also, you CANNOT just lose weight by going on a "diet".. that is soo bullshit i cant stand it.. (I HATE YOU Dr. PHILL) you NEED to excersize and eat RIGHT.. not DIET.. its not about dieting its about getting into a HEALTHY lifestyle and keeping it.

making sence? good.

P45 is banned... ahahahha.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so what did you do?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i did research and worked out a plan that i could work with...

i changed my diet and created an excersize plan.

are you over weight lu? how much do you weigh? how tall are you?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

like 5'3" and 180lbs.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i see. are you interested in losing weight?

part of any fitness forums?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i see. are you interested in losing weight?
> 
> part of any fitness forums?


 i want to lose weight and get a more healthy life and i am not a member of any fitness forums

you suggest any?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hook up!!

i like this place alot..

www.discussfitness.com


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sweet m,an, i will join tommorow after i go out for a round of paintball, thats my real only excerise :laugh:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

drink mass water bro.. dont let your self get dehydrated.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You're being called out.







CLICK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

damn this computers IP is banned.. hmm time for a little IP changing..hehahehaheahehah aheaheha wtf..

whats going on over there? slashy fools should know better then talk smack.. especialy with their tinney little 100 gallon tanks. lol had to say it


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

wow, you're a sports star!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

Peacock said:


> damn this kid is ugly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah! you look like a post whore!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> damn this computers IP is banned.. hmm time for a little IP changing..hehahehaheahehah aheaheha wtf..
> 
> whats going on over there? slashy fools should know better then talk smack.. especialy with their tinney little 100 gallon tanks. lol had to say it


 I have a "tiny little 100 gallon tank" mofo!







We don't all have the luxury of setting up pools. Although I did as a kid...living at home...like you.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

im just a baby.

hung like a horse though









lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Not all people that are heavy are lazy closet eaters, Neil. I tried to lose weight for years and was unsuccessful. I went to the gym, I dieted, I even tried to starve myself for a while, all to no avail. I found out later that I have an underactive thyroid. Once I started taking something to kick start it, I dropped 50lbs like nothing. Just another 25 more or so to go and I'll be happy.

And Pfish isn't all people with "tiny 100 gallon tanks." I agree with Serrapygo. Oh, and haven't we been told to stop the board bashing? Also, I wouldn't make fun of P45 about being banned from CM...you're the one that started that club...LOL.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats on the weight loss


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> you're the one that started that club...LOL.


 LoL... im the one that started banned forums.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > damn this computers IP is banned.. hmm time for a little IP changing..hehahehaheahehah aheaheha wtf..
> ...


 still working 9 to 5 in a job with no future? im sorry..









joking :laugh: , yes not everyone can set up a pool in the garage. but i did so shut it


----------



## stingraybrandon (Apr 4, 2004)

Peacock said:


> damn this kid is ugly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ANYONE that has to hold a camera and take a picture of themself looks like a TOTAL LOSER!! Taking picutres of your reflection in a mirror just looks REALLY sad. Don't you have any friends to take a picture or pictures WITH friends/ OBVIOUSLY not if you have to take a picture of yourself. CHHHUMMMMPPPPP!! you know im kidding!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> people are just that.. overweight. they* donnot* have a medical condition keeping them or making them fat.


 mmmmmmmmmm.... donnots


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

stingraybrandon said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > damn this kid is ugly...
> ...










Im just a sucker with no self estime

you better watch your self Brandy, ill throw you in with your rays...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

donnuts rule


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

krispy kreme does anyway. too bad theyre so fuckin expensive


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> krispy kreme does anyway. too bad theyre so fuckin expensive


 Krispy Kreme are the same price as Dunkin' Donuts as far as I know...


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

why diet when there is lipo.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i only weight train and i have muscles on my muscles


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i love Donnuts...

i call them Dons for short







goood sh*t.. tobad they will throw the weight on you faster then Draco fish can talk smack about fortunate kids. LOL


----------

